# Happy mouth bits HELP!!!



## daretodream (26 October 2008)

Hey, 

im thinking of changing my horse into a dutch gag happy mouth with roller, hes currently in a D-ring jointed snaffle with sweet metal rollers but hes not a fan of it.

has anyone used this dutch gag happy mouth with roller and would you recommend it?


----------



## horseandhound (26 October 2008)

Hi,

Im sure there are people who like the so called happy mouth bits, but I HATE.  Have used the 3 ring happy mouth, would never buy a plastic type nylon bit again, the first time I used it, pony had chewed through it, and it had unacceptable sharp edges.  Does your horse lean on the bit,is he strong, buck.  Wondered why you were thinking of the change.


----------



## thedunthing (27 October 2008)

when i bought my boy he had a plain dutch gag in, which he didnt need, and he had cuts on the sides of his mouth, then we put him in a plain snaffle but he was too strong so we put the bit that you have in your horse now (really cant remember what it is called) and he didnt like it at all he would just throw his head around all of the time, he is now in a wilkie snaffle with a roller and he goes better in that than he does in anything else.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




my mare is ridden in a dutch gag and i HATE it, it is horrible for turning and every horse i know that is ridden in one seems to go round with their head stuck up in the air, so wouldnt reccomend it. btw the reason i havent changed my girls bit is because she is 18 and i would think she has been ridden in that bit most of her life, and she can be strong.
i would defo recomend wikie snaffle though, depending on the reasons you are thinking of changing your bit?


----------



## angiebaby (27 October 2008)

I stopped using mine for exactly the same reason as enigma!

However I do use a Jefferies three ring gag with revolver, really nice bit; I need the elevation 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 not brakes!


----------



## daretodream (27 October 2008)

hi guys, 
thanks for ur comments.

i was thinkin of changing him into the happy mouth because i was told it was less harsh on the horses mouth and i just found out that the bit im using at the moment with him is sharp due to the un even surfaces, which would explain why he doesnt like it.

he throws his head around alot in his current bit and when in a canter would try to pull he head down and the rains are pulled clean out of my hands, he also bucks after a jump. 

he donest work at his current bit at all either


----------



## daretodream (27 October 2008)

this is the bit i was going to use with him, is there such a bit with the same mouth piece that isnt happy mouth.


----------



## CracklinRosie (27 October 2008)

I tried that on my mare because I liked the mouth piece, she wasn't happy with the gag action so I've now changed to the same mouth piece with loose ring snaffle and she's much happier.

Now she doesn't throw her head about at all now.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (27 October 2008)

3 ring gags act with poll pressure to lower the horses head so I wouldnt be using one on a horse who puts their head down!

I would use a cheltenham (running) gag instead, as it raises the head. With 2 reins of course, not roundings.

I agree with the comments about hapy mouth bits, my girl at 3 in 3 weeks at £30 a pop and so I switched to sweet iron which she loves. its a french link loose ring one.


----------



## clairencappelli (27 October 2008)

Forget happy mouth bits they form sharp edges and often pinch at the cheeks.

I use a plastic bit on my very sensitive TB but i use a fleximouth by korsteel. Its doesnt form sharp edges like the happy mouth. I have had her in it 2 years now its it has no chew marks just a tad of normal wear and tear.


----------



## angiebaby (28 October 2008)

daretodream, have a look on shop4bits, the one I have is the same as yours but stainless steel. Jefferies gag with revolver.


----------



## angiebaby (28 October 2008)

Someone explain; everywhere I read on internet, leverage bits ie dutch gags raise the head; the cheltenham gag lowers it. What does a kimblewick and pelham do?

Help!


----------



## daretodream (28 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
3 ring gags act with poll pressure to lower the horses head so I wouldnt be using one on a horse who puts their head down!

[/ QUOTE ]


When i said he pulls his head down in a canter, its just a quick jerk at the rains and his nose nearly touches the ground, the rains are pulled clean outa my hands. He does this every now and again in a canter, but the rest of the time he rides round with his head in the air (so ugly looking) and never goes onto the bit. il post some pics to show you what i mean. hes only young (4) so id like to get this problem sorted and i love the way he jumps wouldnt change that for the world.


----------



## K27 (28 October 2008)

It sounds to me like it's a contact issue that needs to be worked on - unless he's very strong which he doesn't look like he is a 3 ring gag or stronger bit probably won't resolve the problem, It's impossible to comment properly without seeing him!- but he looks lovely and kind he just needs the time to learn to accept an elastic contact from his rider and become more secure in the connection from leg to hand, maybe you could try a french link hanging cheek.  Gd luck!


----------



## charlotte24 (28 October 2008)

I agree with K27!!!! Some times you dont need a harsher bit as this can make more problems develop!!! Hanging cheek is a nice bit!!!


----------



## Bert&Maud (28 October 2008)

If he's only 4 the problem is unlikely to be with his bit, but more to do with the fact that he is weak in some areas and this shows through his mouth. Patient work in a well fitting simple bit will probably be the answer, and this may take a while! I agree with other comments about happy mouth bits, I had a cheek snaffle with roller for my young horse and found it had sharp edges and made his mouth sore within a couple of days, yet another expensive piece of kit consigned to the tack box!


----------

